# R35 GTR Engine Bay Picture Thread



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Show us your bling or super clean bays.............


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

DRAGON said:


> Show us your bling or super clean bays.............


For that reason, I'm out!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

dragon you show us yours and we'll show you ours....mmm sure ive been there before and got done 


anyway. here is wishmasters engine bay, very special but KK king opcorn:










Greddy 4.0L Shortblock
Head Games Cylinder Heads with Ferrea oversized values and hardware
Jun Intake Ported TB
Greddy XL Intercooler
HKS 272 Cams…then switched to Kelford custom grind (much better)
ID2000 Injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Not Finished yet, still loads Loads of Motorsport touches to do........


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SVM said:


> Not Finished yet, still loads Loads of Motorsport touches to do........


aw memories, this time last year


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*F-MAN*

F-MAN's 900R Engine Bay.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Sami*

Sami's 850R +...........










Since this photo Sami has had BOV's and a few other tweeks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Mark Leach*

Mark's 750R ....


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

My SVM 750R......


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now I do like the yellow and black combo.
Very nice.


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)




----------

